# Never ending sag flowers



## Angry the Clown (Aug 26, 2006)

Thought I would share this with you folks here. I took this photo a little earlier today, 5.2 flowers from my Sagittaria subulata. There are more buds that look to bloom shortly. These sag's have been producing flowers consistently for the past several months but this is the first time that it displayed so many blossoms at the same time.


----------



## rohape (Feb 7, 2005)

Would you mind sharing below surface pictures of your dwarf sag.? I have a nice carpet (about 7x7") and just curious how to get them to flower. Maybe my tank is just too deep? It's a 55gal.
Thats awesome your flower like that!


----------



## Angry the Clown (Aug 26, 2006)

My tank is a 75 gal, so height isn't the issue  My tank lights went off about 45 minutes ago, so any full tank photos will have to wait until tomorrow. I have been wondering why mine flower so often, anyone else ever see/hear about this?


----------



## aquabillpers (Apr 13, 2006)

The reason that they are flowering is that you are taking excellent care of them.
Congratulations!

My S. sublata also grows well, but it has never come close to flowering.

I also would like to see the rest of that aquarium.

Bill


----------



## Angry the Clown (Aug 26, 2006)

Here is a full tank shot










Here is the sag group










Five new flowers blossomed today


----------



## NAL (Feb 27, 2007)

does all sag do that?


----------



## rohape (Feb 7, 2005)

Are you injecting CO2...saw the cup looking thing floating by the filter.


----------



## Angry the Clown (Aug 26, 2006)

I am injecting CO2 via a DIY system coming off the output of my cannister filter. The floating Tupperware is for the bristlenose fry in the tank, while I wait for my 20 gallon tank to become ready for the parents and their next spawn.


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

Nice pics! Have you tried pollenating the flowers? Take a brush or qtip and see if you can cross-pollinate them.....

btw, how do you get that tupperware to float? I'd like to use something similar to separate some fish myself.


----------



## Angry the Clown (Aug 26, 2006)

hooha said:


> Nice pics! Have you tried pollenating the flowers? Take a brush or qtip and see if you can cross-pollinate them......


I have done that, not sure what to expect though.



hooha said:


> btw, how do you get that tupperware to float? I'd like to use something similar to separate some fish myself.


I use the disposable plastic containers that you can pick up 3-4 in package. I cut very small slits in the bottom and sides to allow for water circulation. On the top of the container is a small lip that wraps down and creates/traps a small air pocket that keeps the container floating. Three times a day I lift it up and allow all the water to drain out, and then fill it back up by pushing it down just enough to allow the water pressure to fill it back up through the slits I cut. I don't 'dunk' it to fill it back up  It seems to be neutrally buoyant with the small amount of trapped air. It has tried to capsize once or twice, but I caught it before the fry escaped. I can also put the top back on and sink it if I wanted to, and it would still act as a separation container.

Thanks for all the nice comments!


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

when the flowers fall off look for a pod to form on the stalks that have been pollinated, as they mature they can open open (manually or let nature take its course) releasing seeds.


----------



## Angry the Clown (Aug 26, 2006)

I thought I would update this thread with a photo of one of the pods that has begun to develop. This one has actually been growing for some time now. I have 3 or 4 other pods that are beginning to grow. My question is when I should remove it so that I will not end up with a ton of seeds polluting my tank. I like my sag, but I don't want it growing everywhere. Would anyone be interested in having some sag seed?


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

If you don't want to have seeds everywhere I don't see a reason not to snip it out now before the seeds develop. Thanks for posting the pics, now I know what to look for when my sags finally flower....


----------



## strange_screams (Apr 10, 2005)

i would take some sag seeds so bad.....!


----------



## Angry the Clown (Aug 26, 2006)

I thought I would bring this thread around full circle, and post some photos of the mature seeds. Upon breaking off from the main pod, the seeds are very buoyant, and are very clingy. They seemed to be able to 'grab' anything and did their best from being easily removed... including from my titanium scissor blades.

This is a scaled down image, and you can click for the full resolution photo HERE.










At this point, maybe the thread should be renamed "Sexual reproduction of Sagittaria subulata" :-D


----------



## marke14 (Mar 27, 2007)

Angry the Clown said:


> At this point, maybe the thread should be renamed "Sexual reproduction of Sagittaria subulata" :-D


"Sag puts the 'GRRRRR' in 'Swinger', baby!"


----------

